# Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long equipment list



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok so I'm getting 12 gallon long mr. Aqua tank and need a list of the best/recommended equipment:
-filter
-light
-substrate 
-Anything else I forgot 
Thanks


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Filter - Eheim 2213 canister filter
Light - 36" Finnex Planted+ LED
Substrate - ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
Heating - 200w Hydor ETH In-Line heater
Co2 - 10lb cylinder w/ AquaTek Regulator, and a Cerges Style Reactor

Just my opinion!!!


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's what I'm using in my 12g
Filter - Eheim Classic 350 (2215)
Substrate - Amazonia
Light - archaea 32W & Current Satellite + 36" led
Hardscape - Manzanita ( from FrenchFry) & Ohko Stone
H2o - Tap/RO
CO2 - GLA PB Regulator / Gush Jet Indicator
Heating - Hydor 200W Inline
ADA knock off pipes

Check out the 12g club thread if you haven't yet. Lots of good ideas here 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=168088


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Kahawai" 12L*

filter: Ehiem 2213/Cal Aqua Labs mini lily pipes
light: Finnex FugeRay
substrate: ADA Amazonia Normal/Powder
hardscape: Seiryu stones
CO2: paintball cylinder/AquaticLife regulator/Atomic inline atomizer
heating: move to Hawaii
Good Luck :bounce:


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought 2.... accidentally.. lol


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Warlock said:


> I bought 2.... accidentally.. lol


Congrats! That's like finding out your wife's gonna have twins 

Here's my setup:

Filter - eheim ecco pro
Lighting - 36" Finnex Fugeray (medium light)
Heater - Cobalt 50w
Substrate: Play sand
Hardscape: ADA Rhyuo stones / ADA Hornwood
CO2: Milwaukee CO2 regulator with 5# tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Heater: Ehiem Jagar 50 watt 
Its a bit big for a heater but defiantly a great trust-able brand. I have 3 tanks with Ehiem heaters now, 50 watt, 75 watt, and 150 watt, all work great but needed slight calibrating, its very easy to do just search YouTube for video on how to calibrate.

I can't offer advice on lighting and filters, not not 100% satisfied with what I have to recommend them. My substrate (gravel) is so old or donated so I don't know brand(s).

Goodluck with your tank!


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Eheim 2213
no heater 90% of the year (it's Florida)
Current Satellite Freshwater+
AS
Manzanita 
no CO2

Really can't reccomend this light enough. Perfect match for a tank this depth and length. Plants are growing very, very well.


----------



## zodduska (Aug 14, 2013)

Filter: Eheim Pro II 2026
Light: 36-48" Current Satellite LED+ (the perfect light for this tank IMHO)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia
Co2: 5lb + Rex Grigg reactor
Heater: Catalina Aquarium 50w (very small titanium unit, I considered the Hydor 200w inline but it is way overpowered, it WILL cook your fish when the thermostat eventually sticks unless you use a backup temp controller)


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

how often do ya'll need to top off with water in the 12g tanks?


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a spray bar that gets noisy once the water is below it, so it is usually kept quite full. I top off once during the week and do waterchange on Saturday.


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm also getting this tank for a friend who's new to fish..
What type of filter do you recommend for him, that's not a canister?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Discusdude7 said:


> I'm also getting this tank for a friend who's new to fish..
> What type of filter do you recommend for him, that's not a canister?


I actually have a 2215, but when I was looking into HOBs for this tank, I was thinking either an AC50 or 2 AC10s(one on each side).


----------

